# I killed a monster!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

He's a giant! Killed him last night while frog hunting.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here he is


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

What size ammo? Good shot!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Normal size marble


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I recognize that ... Tyrannosaurus Rat ... very rare, and very dangerous! Good shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The frogs we hunt could and would eat him if they got a chance.


----------

